# Leaving dogs alone? How long?



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I would love to get some opinions, on my situation. I've been getting a dog sitter to come to my house, on the days I work. My pups are never left alone for more than 5 hrs., without bringing the sitter in. If I work an extra long day, she's stayed up to 5 hrs! You can image the money I am shelling out weekly! I'm told I am crazy and the pups are fine alone. I know the Havanese are bred for companionship. So, how many hrs do you feel the dogs can be left alone? I know a lot of you work from home or don't leave your Hav's alone for long periods, but what do you feel is ok? Keep in mind, my 3 guys have the run of the house, a doggy door, locked fenced in yard, TV, toys, dog beds, food, water and each other. None of my guys have separation anxiety either. When I get home, it seems like they've been sleeping the entire time, as they are yawning and stretching! I also take them for an off leash 45min-hr walk daily.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I don't think you're crazy  , but I don't think you need to have someone dogsit for five hours either. If it is on a regular basis, I think four-five hours on a schedule is fine. Anything after that, I think a sitter or dogwalker is good to break up their day, but he/she wouldn't need to stay for a huge amount of time.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Linda it's interesting. Since I've gotten very busy and have been away from the house more and more, the problems I've been having with Milo have gotten much better. Knock on wood he's not been peeing in the house like he does when I'm here and he's just been out ten minutes before. Everyone is very happy to see me when I get home but there's not craziness or indication of any kind of anxiety at my absence. I think it's because they have each other.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Linda!

Like you, I was very nervous initially with leaving the boys for extended periods of time. I work an 8 hr day (with only a 10 min commute each way!), and I have a dogsitter who comes for an hour or 2 each afternoon (2 hrs if I know I will be late), and it has worked very well for us. The boys haven't exhibited any signs of anxiety, over-attachment etc.

Hugs to you and your crew!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well during the work week, my guys are alone from 7am to 5pm. That's 10hrs! They manage to hold their pee and poop til I get home. We go out for 30min at 6:30am, then again when I come home at 5pm for 60-90min at the off leash park. They mostly sleep during the day and play a bit. They are used to this routine. 

No issues of anxiety or anything else. Granted when I come home it's like little mexican jumping beans all around me lol.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm a clock watcher and only leave Stella for 4 hours at a time. However, she doesn't have a doggy door, food, water or a playmate. I think in your situation, I'd maybe have the sitter come and check on them once a day for 1/2 hour or so if that. It sounds like they have a great set up and I would probably be ok with leaving them alone for longer periods of time.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Linda, I think when they are younger it is important. But it sounds like your trio has a great set up and the 45 minute walk is key not to mention each other. Now that they are 2 and 3 we leave the boys alone on Mondays (thinking they are tired out from the weekend) ... they are alone from about 9:30 til about 6 or 7p. On the days they are alone all day--DH takes them for an extra long walk. I usually work from home, wed and fridays and we have a sitter come for 30-45 minutes on tuesdays and thursdays. She comes at between 2-3 because I know that when I am home they sleep all morning til about 1. 

I try to break up the week for them-- If I am working away from home more-- I add an 1/2 hour visit with the pet sitter. I don't think I could leave them alone every day but obviously it has not harmed bogart or brando any so it's what ever you feel comfortable with. I am sure they will be fine. But your pet sitter is going to miss the cushy 5 hour gigs.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

My friend's hav is home most days on her own for up to 8 hours. She stays in the kitchen with her toys, food and a pee pad. When Barb gets ready for work, Doodle follows her around and watches her bath, get dressed, eat breakfast, etc. Once Barb puts on her coat and grabs her purse, Doodle goes into her "area" all by herself and lays down. She knows the routine and is fine with it! Someone pointed out to me that dogs have no concept of time. I mean they don't know 4 hours from 8 hours. As long as they have food, water and a comfortable place to nap, they are fine!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback! After reading everyones comments, now I feel better just having my pet sitter come in once a day for an hour. Seems like they lie around most of the time when I'm home anyway. Boy, they sleep a lot! Lately, I've been trying to figure out what they do when I'm gone. When I have a quick errand to run, I sit outside for a few minutes and listen for anxiety. When I get back, I assume I'd find them in the front room waiting for me to get home. Often, the boys come running out from the kitchen, which is in the back of the house. Bella is normally outside on the deck sunning herself. It's as if they were up to no good! 
I've also heard that dogs can't tell time and hope that's true!
Thanks guys!


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> Well during the work week, my guys are alone from 7am to 5pm. That's 10hrs! They manage to hold their pee and poop til I get home. We go out for 30min at 6:30am, then again when I come home at 5pm for 60-90min at the off leash park. They mostly sleep during the day and play a bit. They are used to this routine.
> 
> No issues of anxiety or anything else. Granted when I come home it's like little mexican jumping beans all around me lol.


I leave Cuba for about 10 hours a day too. I plan on getting another Hav as a playmate for him in February. Until then, I will take his to daycare twice a week to break up the monotony of being home by himself all day. If today, his first day at daycare, is any indication, he will tire himself out at daycare and sleep all evening.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

How much do you pay for pet sitters? In the Atlanta area, the best price I found was $15 a day for a 5 day commitment. The sitter is only here for 20 minutes. I thought that was terribly high. If you didn't do 5 days, it was $18 per 20 minute visit. I think I will probably do daycare instead because it is between $18 - 20 per day and he gets to play and socialize.

Hope


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I leave Missy and Casper home alone 5-6 hrs. M-F, and if it is more than that I will come home for lunch and spend an hour with them. On Thursday's they come to work with me...and I say "do you want to go to work with mommy?" and they run to the door, jump all around. They love to go to work with me.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Esperanita said:


> How much do you pay for pet sitters? In the Atlanta area, the best price I found was $15 a day for a 5 day commitment. The sitter is only here for 20 minutes. I thought that was terribly high. If you didn't do 5 days, it was $18 per 20 minute visit. I think I will probably do daycare instead because it is between $18 - 20 per day and he gets to play and socialize.
> 
> Hope


I only pay 25.00 an hour. My petsitter is just a lady I know who loves my dogs . It's not her job, pet sitting. When she stays multiple hours, I've paid as much as 75.00 a day . I think that's a good price considering I have 3 dogs, but I think I go overboard at times. Things are going to change especially since the economy is so bad!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I cried the first day I left capote..rofl. I had to work a 9 hour day and he was still a puppy and leaving him with just a puppypad, a billion toys, a tshirt of mine, a radio on, the cat to play with, a bed to sleep in, and food and water didn't seem like enough! Rofl. 

Now that it's been almost 2 years, he's fine as long as he has another animal to play with. The cat worked ok at first until he started attacking people..so that's what justified the MHS and I got Taylor. Now they play non-stop all day..I don't think they even notice when I'm gone for 9-10 hours. Capote used to use the pee pads, then one day I switched brands and I don't think he liked the smell so he just..started holding it. Taylor has always been a pro at the housebreaking thing.. I totally lucked out with her. When I get home there's all kinds of excitement to be had. It helps that they're on a set routine with me being gone. I think it stabilizes them more. They go out 2 times before I leave in the morning then as soon as I get home they go out then once before bed. I also don't make a big fuss that I'm leaving or when I come home so they don't see it as a big deal. and I keep them with lots of toys and goodies to play with while I'm gone. 

So far everything's going well.. Taylor I'm having to retrain not to chew on things she shouldn't be chewing on..like chair legs and cabinet corners... :frusty: but I've broken Capote of that..he doesn't chew on anything save his toys.


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

Noa's home alone for up to 10 hours a day (but usually less than that). She didn't like it AT ALL at first, and would bark the whole time i was gone (i know this from my neighbours - i live in an apartment so they can hear it all...) As I worked with her on the separation anxiety, she learned that I always come back and now she only barks occasionally, and it only lasts a few minutes. I live 5 minutes away from work, so I go home to take her out during my lunch breaks. She has free reign of the kitchen and living room, and usually when I come home she's waiting for me at the door. Once or twice I've come home and she appears to have been sleeping in her bed until I came in. Up until this weekend I left her with a pee pad (she's only 5 months old, so I wanted to give her a place to go if she really couldn't hold it...) but since it's been gone there haven't been any in-house potty situations. I am crossing my fingers that she doesn't regress, and entirely thankful and impressed at how good she is! I always take her out before I leave, and she gets one long, plus a couple of short, walks a day - which I'm sure help with the long stretches of alone time. All in all I am happy to say she's doing well.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I went from working to not and I have to say, they are lazy! I was a bit shocked after my initial being home went from being super excited during the day and exhausted in the evening. Now, they are on a routine and sleep the majority of the day that I am home. They are still more active during the evening.

Oh another thing, I really don't think they are aware of timing. If I leave the house to run to the grocery store to grab one item and come home, they are as crazy as if they thought I was gone 10 hours that day. 

I honestly think they are fine to be alone 4-5 hours a day. Maybe more if you are very active with them in the morning and the evening. 

Amanda


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, I've notice the same thing. If I go out for 5 minutes, they are just as crazy as the times I am gone for 10 hrs. 

Most of you agree 4-5 hours is ok. What about if I am only gone for 6 hrs? Do I get a dog sitter? Or is that extra hour ok?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Linda- I would say it would be fine as long as maybe you walk them in the morning or when you get home. Mornings would be preferred. I think tired dogs are just less likely to develop behavior problems or be unproductive around the house. I just had trouble always getting everything done in the morning with my guys so I know how that goes for me. We are also pretty active with the dogs taking them hiking, training, etc just exhaust them. I also would leave interactive toys before I leave- the treatballs, the hide a squirrels, etc. Just something for their brain to work for a half hour and then they can rest. They really do sleep most of the time. Our new routine, I get up and they run outside and patrol the yard for birds and squirrels for about a half hour, come back in the house and I have been on the computer for an hour and they are sleeping on the rug! I read that in order for dogs to be mentally healthy they have to sleep for 17 hours a day!!! I never realized that until being around them all day. 

Amanda


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I only pay 25.00 an hour. My petsitter is just a lady I know who loves my dogs . It's not her job, pet sitting. When she stays multiple hours, I've paid as much as 75.00 a day . I think that's a good price considering I have 3 dogs, but I think I go overboard at times. Things are going to change especially since the economy is so bad!


Wow. That seems like a lot. Babysitters don't get paid anywhere near that much.

I have never used a professional dogsitting or dogwalking service -- it always seemed to me that they charge too much and do too little. We had a high school student dogsit over the summer. He had set hours every day. We needed him for a lot of hours, but we only paid him $7/hour.


----------

